# Thank you



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I can only hope that helps.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family. I sometimes still cry over our Sparky and she's been gone for years now. It just hits you sometimes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The pain will become easier but the memories will always be there. I won;t promise that pain won't return during the anniversaries aas it stills does for me. But the pain will get easier. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

You are right...there is something (very special) about a golden retriever and you should feel lucky to have been able to discover this through your angel Sammy. It is really a gift that they give us. They really do leave pawprints on our hearts. Cherish those memories you have of your girl. Time will ease the pain but you will never forget her.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They sure touch your hearts! The first full bred one that was in my life was Tess and she lived with us for 2 1/2 years as a permanent foster (hospice care). She was wonderful and made me even more devoted to such a wonderful breed of dog!

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is always with you in your memories and heart. I am so sorry again for your loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss:wavey:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hve been having bad computer trouble and not on the forum much, and even when here, not able to read much before being knocked off line, so I didn't read the story about Sammy. But no matter, just knowing you lost your precious girl is sad. We never forget our fur loves. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am glad that you have found some comfort from GRF already and, again, so sorry for your loss. I usually have to avoid rainbow bridge posts and I feel guilty for it too, but it's just not been long enough since our losses here and I cry still and relate to the pain of others losses! 1 year hasn't been long enough to not get tears out of me, but I sure do enjoy all the wonderful memories of our precious girls that have crossed the bridge. I can look back on photos and smile with all my heart. And while I still cry sometimes, I can say that a year later and 6 months later I don't feel that sense of "what am I going to do without her". I just remember them with lots of love now  I am sure that the stages of grief over our goldens is just like any other grieving process. Like others have said, time does heal all wounds and I hope that you are able to heal quickly and be able to remember your Sammy Girl with more smiles and happiness and less of the sense of loss soon. {{hugs}}


Tiffany


----------

